

PayPal EULA update: only way to opt out of arbitration clause is snail mail - clamprecht
https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/ua/upcoming-policies-full

======
clamprecht
There should be an "Out out as a service" where I can may $3 per month and it
opts me out of all these EULA clauses automatically.

